# Mail on my Vista?????????????? Help!



## etexas (Jul 2, 2007)

OK! I need a good PB techie here. Long story short....I have been using Mac, now I have a PC (Toshiba laptop), any-who...when I write email and try to get it to check spelling it says it does not recognize that language. OK! I CAN do some mean typos (as you on the PB well know)but nothing so bad that it looks nothing like English! What the hay am I doing wrong????????????????


----------



## sastark (Jul 2, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> OK! I need a good PB techie here. Long story short....I have been using Mac, now I have a PC (Toshiba laptop), any-who...when I write email and try to get it to check spelling it says it does not recognize that language. OK! I CAN do some mean typos (as you on the PB well know)but nothing so bad that it looks nothing like English! What the hay am I doing wrong????????????????



Well, for one, you aren't using a Mac anymore...


----------



## etexas (Jul 2, 2007)

sastark said:


> Well, for one, you aren't using a Mac anymore...


OK wise-guy! I realized that a few weeks ago, still does not negate the fact I could use some help here!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 2, 2007)

What program are you using for e-mail.


----------



## etexas (Jul 2, 2007)

Windows Mail.


----------



## etexas (Jul 2, 2007)

Megan is calling me for dinner, Rich, help me out! I will be back when I eat and do dishes(my chore).


----------



## etexas (Jul 2, 2007)

Rich. Help. Pitiful Whimper.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 2, 2007)

I searched and can't find anything on the Vista Mail Spell Checker. I'm in the Tokyo Narita airport right now so I won't be able to look into this further today.


----------



## etexas (Jul 2, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I searched and can't find anything on the Vista Mail Spell Checker. I'm in the Tokyo Narita airport right now so I won't be able to look into this further today.


OK people............Rich had to bail on me. Anyone else care to step up to the plate. Please...........


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

bump...till Rich can help.


----------



## Scott (Jul 3, 2007)

Can you go back to the Mac? That should fix the problems. Why did you switch to Vista?


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

Scott said:


> Can you go back to the Mac? That should fix the problems. Why did you switch to Vista?


Long (boring) story, I will go back to Mac in a year with the updated OS X. There are a few few cool thing on Vista, actually some things on Vista "feel", like OS X...........hmmmmmmm!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 3, 2007)

OK Max, I'll wade in. I don't run Vista or Windows Mail, but I've heard about this very problem from others. Here is one suggestion that worked for someone else:

At top of Windows Mail, click on Tools.

Then Options, Spelling, choose language other than English (like Spanish or German), Apply.

Then do it over, but select English, Apply.

It seems that there is some conflict in the default setting that gets cleared up by doing this.

Vic


----------



## historyb (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't use Windows or Mac, but I was wondering if the words may not be in there yet. For instances FireFox has a spell checker and some words are not memorized and I have to clue it in to the fact that it is spelled right by adding it to the dictionary. 

That may be the problem, maybe not. The Computer center at my Job was going to Vista but nixed the idea after all the trouble with it started coming up and the fact the our College would have to buy new Computers.


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> OK Max, I'll wade in. I don't run Vista or Windows Mail, but I've heard about this very problem from others. Here is one suggestion that worked for someone else:
> 
> At top of Windows Mail, click on Tools.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vic! I will try it now!


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> OK Max, I'll wade in. I don't run Vista or Windows Mail, but I've heard about this very problem from others. Here is one suggestion that worked for someone else:
> 
> At top of Windows Mail, click on Tools.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU VIC!!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKED!!! I am going to "fire" Rich as my techie!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 3, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> THANK YOU VIC!!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKED!!! I am going to "fire" Rich as my techie!



 I just hope to get paid as much as you were paying him.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 3, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Long (boring) story, I will go back to Mac in a year with the updated OS X. There are a few few cool thing on Vista, actually some things on Vista "feel", like OS X...........hmmmmmmm!



Of course they do! Where else does Windows get ideas from ?

but yeah, if you really needed Windows that bad, why didn't you just download Open OS X (open source) and get a copy of Win XP and install it on a small partition ?


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Of course they do! Where else does Windows get ideas from ?
> 
> but yeah, if you really needed Windows that bad, why didn't you just download Open OS X (open source) and get a copy of Win XP and install it on a small partition ?


Brother, I am just a Texas land and oil man. I do well to turn the thing on! If you want me to "middle man", mineral rights deals I am your man! If you want me to download open sources and partition...........call Vic! Or if can't reach him maybe Rich can help............


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 3, 2007)

Max,

I was able to both duplicate and resolve the problem.

Click *Tools* > *Options*
Select *Spelling*
Under *Languages* use the pulldown to select another language and then, without clicking Apply, choose English Again and click *Apply*

It should now work.


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Max,
> 
> I was able to both duplicate and resolve the problem.
> 
> ...


Brother! Talk about too little too late!


----------



## turmeric (Jul 4, 2007)

Okay, guys! Go easy on Rich - he's been in another hemisphere all week! 

With 12 kids!


----------



## etexas (Jul 4, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Okay, guys! Go easy on Rich - he's been in another hemisphere all week!
> 
> With 12 kids!


Sob! I am sorry Rich! You the man! And your not fired!


----------



## jbergsing (Jul 4, 2007)

Scott said:


> Can you go back to the Mac? That should fix the problems. Why did you switch to Vista?


Because he wanted a superior product ... duh!


----------



## Scott (Jul 5, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> Because he wanted a superior product ... duh!



Vista is a euphemism for Pain.


----------

